# Goose Limits



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Wyoming is increasing the early goose limit to 4 as well as the regular season limit to 4 in the Pacific flyway. 

Do you think Utah will follow suit?


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Utah has been at 4 birds for a few years now.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Yep. But maybe just maybe we could get a early goose hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Yep. But maybe just maybe we could get a early goose hunt.


we wont get a early goose season here.

Yes we have been at four for a couple years now. i dont see any changes to the goose season this year beside the closing for a couple weeks up north and the south part.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Hoopermat said:


> Yep. But maybe just maybe we could get a early goose hunt.


 With a early season hunt you would get 1 or maybe 2 good cracks at them and they fly to the city. That's about all it would accomplish.

My vote would be a month long split and hunt them until the end of February. At that time their hormones are raging. Better chance of shooting subspecies, return migrators. It would be a blood bath.

Ya I know dream big.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> With a early season hunt you would get 1 or maybe 2 good cracks at them and they fly to the city. That's about all it would accomplish.
> 
> My vote would be a month long split and hunt them until the end of February. At that time their hormones are raging. Better chance of shooting subspecies, return migrators. It would be a blood bath.
> 
> Ya I know dream big.


I agree! And it would be a sure way to eliminate a ton of urban problem geese.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> I agree! And it would be a sure way to eliminate a ton of urban problem geese.


I like the current situation with the urban goose round up, thanks... It's in my party's favor to continue with the round-up and relocation that they have been doing. It has made for some pretty interesting hunts. Lol
Seriously though, another week into February would be awesome.

I don't know any stats, but I feel like the relocating they are doing is a lot more effective than when they used to take the birds south.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Crndgs8 said:


> Seriously though, another week into February would be awesome.
> 
> I don't know any stats, but I feel like the relocating they are doing is a lot more effective than when they used to take the birds south.


I agree with this, and keep in mind with the new changes this year that you will get a extra week of duck hunting in the Southern zone. Two separate youth hunts, and 2 separate openers to look forward to this fall.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Urban goose hunt open until late Feb.?? Man oh man.. Now that would be fun!!!!!!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Urban goose hunt open until late Feb.?? Man oh man.. Now that would be fun!!!!!!!


wouldn't it though!?!?

Makes me exhausted just to think about it.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Dkhntrdustn.
How can you be so sure an early goose season won't RETURN to Utah?
Maybe many guys don't remember but we used to have one.

Jerry, 
While you are working on the february long season could you please arrange for me to hunt inside city limits if I am properly bonded and insured.......


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would be okay with a 5 goose daily bag limit.:shock:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

All this goose talk has got me reminiscing last season.. 

GEESE.. out front! low and left...................comin..............get ready,..soft moans guys...(moan, moan/cluck, moan)..............get ready..(moan/cluck).......

you see'em?.....K, wait for the call..(moan, moan,murmur,moan/cluck).............

start on the outsides and work your way in..(murmur, murmur, moan, murmur, moan)......................................ready?..........TAKE'EM!!!!! 

Click!... CHIT!! I forgot to reload after the last round!!


OR 

CHIT!!! I'm not done changing choke tubes!..................seen that before


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> CHIT!!! I'm not done changing choke tubes!..................seen that before


You ain't gonna let me forget about that are you? :sad: 
That is another reason for extended tubes, you can swap them out so much faster than the flush mounted ones.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > CHIT!!! I'm not done changing choke tubes!..................seen that before
> ...


 Dude, that day was so much fun though! It was a long day with a lot of hard work but we made the right adjustments and pounded them. It's situations like that which makes for a good story. Hell, one time I had geese at 10 yards and I missed all three times


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Choke tubes are like the Ron Popeil rotisserie oven.

Set it and forget it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Choke tubes are like the Ron Popeil rotisserie oven.
> 
> Set it and forget it.


that's why I shoot patternmaster!

FM was doing some experimenting last season and birds caught him at the worst time. It was legit but, there was a lot of commotion that suddenly came upon us.

worked out for me though, I finished my limit on that flock! 8)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Choke tubes are like the Ron Popeil rotisserie oven.
> 
> Set it and forget it.


I agree! I always shoot 2 3/4" or 3" shells. PERIOD! For whatever reason I grabbed a box of 3 1/2" BB's to try on the last day of the season. They don't pattern for $hit out of a full choke. goosefreak told me they wouldn't, and I found that out when I tried to shoot a cripple on the ground. 25 yards, 3 shots and it never phased that goose. I got back in the blind, unscrewed my Carlson extended full and was switching to a factory modified. A 4 pack came right into the decoys as I was screwing the factory choke in with my finger. It didn't work out too well for me, I was a spectator at that point. The guys did a good job of getting all 4 though. Lesson learned!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Last year I switched over to Carlson's new proto type extended GKMF. Pounds em


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Last year I switched over to Carlson's new proto type extended GKMF. Pounds em


Is that the Cremator tube? That's what I want to get for my Weatherby SA-08 20 gauge. The problem is they don't yet make it in 20 gauge. If they don't produce it this year I will end up with a Kicks High Flyer in full choke.

The 20 gauge is going to see a lot more days in the marsh than the 12 this year. That's the toughest part about buying a new gun right after the season closes, you have to wait all dam* year to try it out.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I generally shoot a Carlson's extended sporting clays IC choke in the 20. Worked well for me from ducks to large geese. 
Carlson's doesn't sell a GKMF I just call the IC tube that because it is. When I bought chokes for my 20 & 28 I bought skeet, IC, mod and light mod. IC works great.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been shooting factory IC out of the 20 and seems to work fine....

I can't count the number of "10 yard geese" i have missed. some still haunt me.

E


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Stimmy said:


> I have been shooting factory IC out of the 20 and seems to work fine....
> 
> I can't count the number of "10 yard geese" i have missed. some still haunt me.
> 
> E


I picked up a IC Kicks High Flyer for my 20 gauge. I have shot a few clays with it, so maybe I will give that a go on ducks and geese.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Stimmy said:


> I can't count the number of "10 yard geese" i have missed. some still haunt me.
> 
> E


Those misses are what keep us coming back for more lol


----------

